
Web Font Load: Install All Google Web Fonts at Once - mhr_online
http://webfontload.com/
======
Zekio
now this seems like a great idea, if only it existed on all platforms.

~~~
mtmail
It supports Mac and Linux (Ubuntu). Here is a tool for MS Windows:
[http://www.fonts.com/web-fonts/google](http://www.fonts.com/web-fonts/google)

